# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  a mun ta dine se nga asht mar emri kosov e jo dardani

## GZymberi

a mun ta dini se nga asht mar emri kosov e jo dardani

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------

